# Mei Tai vs. Beco carrier



## momofadella (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi mamas! I have a 15 month old who I have always worn...we have the Moby and the Hotsling, which I love. Now I'm searching for a good carrier that I can use to carry her on my back. I'm curious what your opinions are of these two styles...or if there are any other styles that you can recommend. I'd like it to be comfortable and easy to put on. Thanks in advance


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

A good MT like a bamberoo or a kindercarry are great for toddlers and will grow with your lo, but if your lo is on the larger/heavier side you might want to think about getting a toddler sized full buckle carrier like a Kanga-xt, Olives and Applesauce 18, DreamCarrier, or (my fave) a RobynsNest. All of those can be a bit tricky to get ahold of, so if you want something that you can just buy from a store, i would go with a APLX, its alot like a beco, it just doesnt have the seat/inserts (that i find impossible to use with back carries).

Best of luck!


----------



## elleystar (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd have to vote for the Beco, I found it to be so much more comfortable after DS was around 5-6 months old. Mind you he's extremely huge, he hit 30 lbs by 9 mo I think (but don't remember very well anymore. LOL!) Anyway with all that weight AND height he had, the padded waist belt that sat above the hips was amazing for distribution. I also loved that I could set all the straps how they fit me best and then leave them that way-every time I wanted to wear DS, just buckle & go!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I have a couple mei tai's (toddler hawk and ellaroo) and a Beco Butterfly but would recommend an Ergo over any of them. It's all we use anymore (though, DS is 2.5 and 30+ lbs).


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a Kozy mei tai and a Beco and I never use the Beco. I just find the straps too confining and too much of a pain. I like being able to do the really fine tuning the Kozy allows. I've had it since dd was a few months old and it's still working great now that she's 25 Lbs. I expect it will continue to be my go-to carrier for a long time to come...


----------



## elleystar (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
I have a couple mei tai's (toddler hawk and ellaroo) and a Beco Butterfly but would recommend an Ergo over any of them. It's all we use anymore (though, DS is 2.5 and 30+ lbs).

I always wanted to try an Ergo but couldn't afford another carrier, and DS kind of outgrew being worn anyway, about the time he turned 1. He's 19 mo now and about 35 lbs.

Of course my Beco is one of the older style, not a Butterfly. I tried a friend's Butterfly once and liked my 4th gen MUCH better. The Butterfly would not have worked long with my big kiddo.


----------



## elleystar (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyblackdot* 
A good MT like a bamberoo or a kindercarry are great for toddlers and will grow with your lo, but if your lo is on the larger/heavier side you might want to think about getting a toddler sized full buckle carrier like a Kanga-xt, Olives and Applesauce 18, DreamCarrier, or (my fave) a RobynsNest. All of those can be a bit tricky to get ahold of, so if you want something that you can just buy from a store, i would go with a APLX, its alot like a beco, it just *doesnt have the seat/inserts* (that i find impossible to use with back carries).

Best of luck!

Yeah to this! Or hunt for a used 4th Gen Beco with no funky seat/insert!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't have any of the SSC's but I love my Kozy & MOMTai - they're what I use if I'm going to be carrying DS2 around for anything more than a quick trip to the grocery store (ie anytime he'll be in it for more than about 15-20 minutes).


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Ihave a 26lb 13 month old and I LOVE my beco. Its not a butterfly II its an earlier model maybe the 4th generation. Its my go to carrier when shopping. I also have an ergo but prefer my becco.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I keep trying to like SSCs... but they just are not nearly as comfortable for me as my MTs. Kozy is my go-to carrier.

-Angela


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a Beco and a Babyhawk MT and I use my Ergo most. It is just the most comfortable, especially on my back.


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

I love the Beco Butterfly, and it has become my go-to carrier in the last few months, and I usually do back carries in it. I love my mei tai too, but have not taken the time to learn back carries in it, and only use it on the front.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Once the Beco is on, I find it very comfortable. But getting it on is kind of a pain. I don't really like the extra step of getting dd in the pocket thing. That means I don't reach for it as often as I might otherwise. If I needed to wear DD for a long time (more than 2 hours) I'd wear the Beco.

I have a DIY MT, from this company's instructions, that I like a lot, but is on loan to a friend right now.

My go to carry is a woven wrap in a ruck tied Tibetan. Since I can tie the MT the same way I really like it.


----------



## jenfl (Oct 20, 2007)

I think choosing a carrier is a pretty personal choice, because of how you like to use it and how they fit your body. It would be best if you could try both out.

Having said that, my DH and I prefer a Beco. We've used one with DD since a few months after she was born, and she still (at 2.5) LOVES to be worn on DH's back -- and DH LOVES to wear her. We chose the Beco because we felt more secure with the buckles than we did just tying the straps of a mei tai.

We're expecting a little boy in a few months, and our very first purchase was a second Beco to wear him in.


----------



## momofadella (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your personal opinions. I can see that it varies and is definitely a personal thing, but it seems like the most prefered is a Beco. My dd is fairly small, 19 1/2 lbs at almost 16 months old. So, I don't really need a toddler sized one, at least idt. I am lucky enough to have friends who are going to let me try both out this weekend to see which I like best. I'm also considering the Kozy, I hadn't thought of it until this thread. Unfortunately, I don't know anyone with one that I can try out though. Oh well. Thanks a bunch


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Chiming in a little late but wanted to say that once they get a little heavier, MTs can be rough for long carries. If you had the ability to wait for a custom spot or can take a look at the FSOT board over at www.babywearer.com, I would go for a Kanga or a Kinderpack. I think those are the way to go for SSCs. The padded waists are divine!

That being said, the Kindercarry is a very comfortable MT for when they do get heavier. When I got my new custom in the mail the other day I put DD (33 lbs) in a front carry over my very huge 31 week belly & it was really nice.


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

I love my mei tai, and used it until DD was about 2, but I couldn't wear it on my back comfortably. DD is not a big kid. My friend has an ergo and I am going to get one for the next baby, mostly for the back carry. It is much more comfortably that way, and easy for DH to use.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I tried the Beco and sold it, wasn't crazy about it - looooove my mei tais though! Babyhawk is my fave







Or, if you like the Moby, get a woven wrap and you can do lots with that (back or front carries).


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom* 
Chiming in a little late but wanted to say that once they get a little heavier, MTs can be rough for long carries.

I disagree. Mine get big fast (20lbs by 4 mo, 25 by 9ish months) and the kozy is super comfy. I wear ds for hours most days without a problem.

On the other hand, I have never been able to get a SSC comfortable for longer than a few minutes.

-Angela


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a mei tei and a beco butterfly 1 and I love them both, my beco is my go to for my toddler (when I'm not pregnant).
The mei tei takes some practice to wrangle a toddler onto your back and tie it tightly, the beco with it's insert makes it easier to put them on to your front and slide them around.
I see that some people don't like the insert, I find it's not too bad. on the butterfly 2 the infant insert comes out, only leaving the panel in, which I find to not be an issue at all.
I refuse to even consider an ergo, they're a horrible company and are trying to strong arm some of the other smaller companies like beco, furthermore becos are prettier and if you have a taller toddler a better choice. (the back on a beco is longer than on an ergo)

You can also consider angel packs and patapum toddler carriers which go to 60 lbs.


----------



## momofadella (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you all for your input...I've been busy researching these carriers. I'm actually using a Beco this weekend that I've borrowed from a local retailer. So far I've found it to be relatively easy to use and comfortable. There's just something that has intoxicated me about the Mei Tais...they're just so beautiful. I like the snaps on the Beco and was curious if anyone had any thoughts on the Mei Tai OH SNAP carrier????

Edit....Well, I just saw that a disadvantage to the Oh Snap (at least to me) is that to wear it as a back carrier you have to put baby on backwards. i really like that the Beco can be twisted to be worn as a back carrier...this makes me feel a lot more comfortable at putting her on quickly in the parking lot. Does anyone know any other buckle carriers that can be twisted to the back like the beco, except not the beco? What about the Action Baby Carrier?

Sorry, I know I'm being difficult. I just want to find the right one for us. thanks again


----------



## jenfl (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofadella* 
Does anyone know any other buckle carriers that can be twisted to the back like the beco, except not the beco? What about the Action Baby Carrier?

Maybe the Pikkolo? I've never used one, just heard of it.


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

what do you mean twisted to the back?

these? http://www.angelpack.com/


----------



## lilylumos (Oct 26, 2009)

Just wanted to throw in something no one ever told me when I chose my mei tai. I do love it for front carrying, but for back carrying I hated it!! Why? Because I have huge boobs. It is so uncomfortable to wear because the straps bunch up. Not to mention how it puts the girls on display. I tried the ruck carry, but it was very hard to do with a wiggly baby and wasn't comfortable for me. I ended up buying a Beco and I love it for back carry, but still love my mei tai for front carry. So, just something to keep in mind, your body type!


----------



## elleystar (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilylumos* 
Just wanted to throw in something no one ever told me when I chose my mei tai. I do love it for front carrying, but for back carrying I hated it!! Why? Because I have huge boobs. It is so uncomfortable to wear because the straps bunch up. Not to mention how it puts the girls on display. I tried the ruck carry, but it was very hard to do with a wiggly baby and wasn't comfortable for me. I ended up buying a Beco and I love it for back carry, but still love my mei tai for front carry. So, just something to keep in mind, your body type!

Oh heck yes, the one or 2 times I used the mei tai for back carry, sooo not flattering.







The Beco was much much better.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilylumos* 
Just wanted to throw in something no one ever told me when I chose my mei tai. I do love it for front carrying, but for back carrying I hated it!! Why? Because I have huge boobs. It is so uncomfortable to wear because the straps bunch up. Not to mention how it puts the girls on display. I tried the ruck carry, but it was very hard to do with a wiggly baby and wasn't comfortable for me. I ended up buying a Beco and I love it for back carry, but still love my mei tai for front carry. So, just something to keep in mind, your body type!

That definitely happens if you criss cross the straps in front, but I find that much less comfortable. I always use it backpack style.

-Angela


----------



## momofadella (Mar 19, 2009)

When I say 'twist to the back' I mean that when I tried the Beco on at the retail store, they had me first get her on in the front and then take the straps off of my sholders and twist her around my body to my back. It worked because appearantly there's a 'seat' in the beco that protects the babe from falling out while twisting.


----------



## moonmom08 (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
That definitely happens if you criss cross the straps in front, but I find that much less comfortable. I always use it backpack style.

-Angela

I agree, I have a Babyhawk for my 23-lb toddler and I have not yet seen the limits of its comfort for a back carry. I also use backpack style, but I have a friend whose shoulders are sloped or narrow or something and the backpack style doesn't work very securely for her, the straps always seem to be slipping. So you would want to do a test run (or fashion some kind of chest strap if it was an issue).

Also, I find it quite easy to throw DD on my back from the back, but she does know to stay fairly still whilst I tie her in (I pinch dangling straps btw my knees).

One more thing to consider is if your LO will sleep on your back. My DD will sleep on my back, but her head kinda lolls around sometimes. Doesn't wake her, but might wake a more sensitive LO. I know the Ergo has a hood thing you can use if they're sleeping, but I don't know about the other carriers.


----------



## dollyanna (Jan 29, 2008)

This really is fascinating how different everyone's experiences are.

I have a babyhawk, and thought it was awesome for front carries when she was little. When DD reached about 20lbs & I wanted to put her in a back carry for longer trips, I found it extremely uncomfortable. The straps dug into my shoulders (backpack style) and wearing her on my front hurt my back.

I totally coveted the Beco because you can put the babe in 1st before you put her on your back which seemed like it would be easier to me. But I couldn't stomach the cost & ended up with an Ergo from ebay. I find it much more comfortable than the mei tei for front carrying a 23lb kid, and actually haven't really needed to use the back carry except once when I took a long hike.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

It really does just depend on you and your baby. For me, MTs just did not cut it after DD got bigger, but our 4th gen Beco is great; we wear DD all day at Disneyland and stuff like that and she's over 2.5yo. But I think it has everything to do with your body and all. You could check to see if there's a babywearing meeting in your area so you can try stuff out. But if you go with one and hate it, you can always resell it and try something else.


----------



## bobbirs (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBaxter* 
Ihave a 26lb 13 month old and I LOVE my beco. Its not a butterfly II its an earlier model maybe the 4th generation. Its my go to carrier when shopping. I also have an ergo but prefer my becco.


----------



## catballou24 (Mar 18, 2003)

Moved to Babywearing


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Another vote for Mei Tais here. I have a three year old and a 15 month old, my son was 20 pounds at 3 month... not a teeny baby at all and the MTs are what I use the most.


----------

